# Bredli growth rate and tank size



## Dan P (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi all.
I am looking at expanding my collection by adding a Bredli.
I have been doing my research and am just wanting some advice from people who have raised them.
I'm just wanting to check on how quickly they grow, and the ideal tank size for them. I am assuming I will need a tank about 1.2m long for once it is fully grown, but I am looking at getting a 6-7mth old, so I think it will only by about 80-100cm long to start with so don't want him to stress in a huge enclosure.
Suggestions??? 
1) Should I start him in a smaller tank and move him over in a year or two once he is bigger?
2) Should I block off part of a large tank, and open it up as he grows?
3) Should I put him in the tank, and just let him settle in as he will grow quickly?
Just not sure how quick he will grow, so don't want to buy a small enclosure only to then have to move him in a few months.
Any feedback/info is appreciated.
Thanks all


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 26, 2017)

Any snake will only grow as much as it is fed. Some people feed their snakes in a way to get them to full size quicker. This can have some health concerns for the snake though.
Having said that, a snake that size will be fine in a 1200 long tank; personally, I wouldn't waste your money on a smaller tank. Provide plenty of hides, thick substrate, and places to climb (bredli do like to climb, despite being classed as "terrestrial"), and it will be fine. When we had bredli, we found a combination of overhead heat, and a heat cord of low wattage between two tiles, provided good heat, and the correct gradient. You will need to experiment with wattages with the overhead heat source.


----------



## Dan P (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks for that. 
I am thinking of building a new tank which will have a spot for my blonde spotted and a cabinet on the bottom, and then a spot for the bredli on the top. 
Do you think 50cm is high enough for a bredli, or should i go a bit higher?


----------



## ronhalling (Sep 27, 2017)

@Dan P Ideally 1-1.5m would be good for the Bredli and 50 cm is fine for the Blonde Spotted, as @pinefamily said Bredli DO like to climb especially at yearling to 3 year old size, 1200 long is perfect. *( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-*


----------

